# Adopt-a-Prop



## GrimFinger (Oct 20, 2014)

Not being a yard haunter, myself, I was wondering if anyone here had given any thought to allowing others to adopt a prop in their yard haunt?

It wouldn't exactly exactly be crowdfunding Kickstarter-style, mind you, although that certainly stands on its own merits, but it is something that I am pondering, at the moment.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

If by "adopt" you mean soliciting money so that you can use it to purchase or build props, I don't consider that to be in good taste. It's right up there with "I want to throw a party for myself and will ask/expect all my friends to pay for it". My feeling is that haunters should build/make/purchase what they can afford and not think of having others fund their projects.


----------



## GrimFinger (Oct 20, 2014)

RoxyBlue said:


> If by "adopt" you mean soliciting money so that you can use it to purchase or build props, I don't consider that to be in good taste. It's right up there with "I want to throw a party for myself and will ask/expect all my friends to pay for it". My feeling is that haunters should build/make/purchase what they can afford and not think of having others fund their projects.


Actually, I was looking for a yard haunt to adopt a new prop at, as in me donating to someone else's yard haunt, not the other way around.


----------



## GrimFinger (Oct 20, 2014)

RoxyBlue said:


> My feeling is that haunters should build/make/purchase what they can afford and not think of having others fund their projects.


I can appreciate that perspective, but then again, crowdfunding has become quite a staple of modern society, these days. It has been used for Halloween yard haunts, already.

Since I haven't been doing yard haunts of my own, I was thinking that I could still do something constructive, and toss a few bucks someone else's way, to make their yard haunt just a tad bit better.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Sending props someone else's way is always in good taste A lot of folks here have donated props to fellow haunters. It's a win-win because the donors get to clear up space for new items more in keeping with their theme (a typical reason for getting rid of a prop) and the receiver of the gift gets something they want and can use.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

I've lent props to people. When I've determined that I'm not using certain props, I'll lend them to friends for their parties. I haven't donated any for them to keep, but only to use for the season.


----------



## castart (Sep 3, 2014)

I don't think you will see people asking for donatations, but most people would be more than willing to take what is offered. Especially in props or materials. I know that some items are harder to find in the South vs North....

Hmm that might be something, some way to resource items to different areas of the country. Wish that was feasable with Foam.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:I think that is a super sweet idea GrimFinger. It'd be kind of cool to make a prop that someone else would display. Sort of a pay-it-forward style of haunting. It'd be even COOLER if the 'display person' would show lots and lots of pictures of the prop once it's received. That would make me smile.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

It is a good idea to share your props with others. But once you give them away, you have to accept what others will do with them. I made a sign for my neighbor that I later saw at his garage sale. It stung a little, but it was his to do what he wanted with it. Roxy and Spook1 just shared a mask with me last month, and I will keep it and cherish it forever. And the pictures are a good idea P5. I should take more pictures of gift props I have received and share them with their creators. Pictures is where I kind of fall down.


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

Sort of like a prop trading thing? That'd be pretty cool. I'd love to do something like that. Unfortunatly the logistics probably wouldn't work out for me at least. I know of no other yard haunters close by.


----------



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

I could see this going somewhere. XXX wants to build an awesome new prop, writes up a plan and sketch as well as estimated material cost. YYY and ZZZ decide to contribute financially to the project. XXX builds prop and shows progress along the way, and shares credit with the investors.


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

I have seen very few group projects that involve money where someone did not feel ripped off.


----------



## nimblemonkey (Aug 21, 2011)

I have an enthusiastic group of volunteers who each have their own idea of what would be "good" in our community haunted house. They buy commercial props from Big Lots and the local dollar store and want them incorporated into the haunt, which sometimes works and sometimes doesn't (depends on the theme). My first impression from the OP was that he or she wanted to create a prop and donate it to some else's haunt- then later clarification was to give money to someone else's haunt. Is this because you don't have the time or storage to create your own yard display? Or don't have a yard? I started a community haunt two years ago to operate from a one room schoolhouse in our local village so that I could get into haunting. I have plenty of space for storage and for display, but I am not located where any kids are going to trick or treat. If this is the reason you want to contribute to someone else's haunt that is a generous idea but I'm thinking you could take the haunt to the people like I did, if your reason's are similar to mine.


----------



## GrimFinger (Oct 20, 2014)

Actually, what I had in mind was to fund the creation of a prop in someone else's yard or haunt (if you distinguish a haunt as something more than just a yard display). Not something elaborate, per se, but more along the lines of a scarecrow here, or a skeleton there, or perhaps a small section of a yard or display area.

I didn't have a specific prop in mind. I just felt that it might be an idea that had merit, as a way to bring a tad more Halloween spirit to trick-or-treaters in some place that I, myself, might never otherwise visit.

I seriously doubt that anyone would want to display a Halloween prop that I built, myself, as that's not exactly a strength of mine.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

GrimFinger said:


> Actually, what I had in mind was to fund the creation of a prop in someone else's yard or haunt (if you distinguish a haunt as something more than just a yard display). Not something elaborate, per se, but more along the lines of a scarecrow here, or a skeleton there, or perhaps a small section of a yard or display area.
> 
> I didn't have a specific prop in mind. I just felt that it might be an idea that had merit, as a way to bring a tad more Halloween spirit to trick-or-treaters in some place that I, myself, might never otherwise visit.
> 
> I seriously doubt that anyone would want to display a Halloween prop that I built, myself, as that's not exactly a strength of mine.


Let me see if I have this right.... You want to pay for someone to build a prop... for THEIR yard..... They can build anything they want.... and it'll be in a place you may/ may not visit?

I'm in.


----------



## WingThing (Nov 14, 2014)

Where I live there is a lot of active GI family's. I do let the neighbors use what props that I'm not using for that year. Often when they move. They donate what they had required while they where in the area. Had gotten some really nice stuff. Now I got 2 rooms and half of a small barn full. I guess it pays to be nice to your neighbors. I would also like to add after I had been doing this. Very little has been stolen or lost.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

I think I can see where you're coming from....? 
I've donated my talents on props to forum members in the past.
I think it's a great idea. I'll be doing a couple more projects for a few forum members for next year. It's really fun to collaborate back and forth with friends on a project. For me, it's a sense of satisfaction to provide my specific
skill set to someone who doesn't necessarily have my specific skill to achieve what they are trying to accomplish. Case in point, Steve (Halstaff) doesn't do what I do, but can animate, and bring to life my part of the build, which is totally out of my wheelhouse. To see my static version of the build come to life, plus the satisfaction it brings to others, is what makes this so gratifying to me. :jol:



GrimFinger said:


> Actually, I was looking for a yard haunt to adopt a new prop at, as in me donating to someone else's yard haunt, not the other way around.


----------



## willow39 (May 5, 2015)

hat kind of prop that you mean???
i just know prop as bunny ear, hand, light lantern, etc.. something like that


----------



## GrimFinger (Oct 20, 2014)

Wow! The year has gone by, already. ACK!!

Not sure if it is too late to go forward with this or not, but maybe I can still help somebody out, prop-wise, for this Halloween.

Maybe a donation might be better than an actual prop. Nothing extravagant. If you are interested, just post an item or a brief list, and if a list, then I'll go through it to see which item that I favor.

I'll pick one person. No catch. I'm not selling anything. Just a little something in the spirit of Halloween.

I'll try to make it back here within the next few days or a week or so, and then I'll pick one person to send some Halloween spirit to form those that bother to respond. If my aging brain forgets, which I hope won't be the case, then you can use it for the following Halloween. Feel free to send me a reminder in a week, if I haven't shown back up. I just get busy and distracted, sometime.

Happy approaching Halloween, people!


----------



## GrimFinger (Oct 20, 2014)

OK, I've come back a few different times, since I last posted, and Halloween is just a single day away, now.

CreeepyCathy said that she was in, and since that time, I've received PMs from a couple of other individuals.

It may be too late to donate a prop for this Halloween, but I can still donate to someone, or I can still send something in honor of this Halloween that they may find useful for their yard haunts in Halloweens-yet-to-come.

If anybody else still wants to be considered, then post a link to your yard haunt, and I'll pick someone as the recipient of the donation, either when I return home from work later tonight, or on the Good Day, itself, tomorrow (I'm off work, then -Muhahahahha!).

Next time around, I'll try to figure out a better way of articulating the concept.

This way, rather than me building a yard haunt of my own, little pieces of me can find their way into the yard haunts of others, wherever they may be.

Sorry for the inconvenience, folks!

Happy Halloween!

- Charles -


----------



## GrimFinger (Oct 20, 2014)

There weren't many who expressed an interest. However, I have reached a decision.

CreeepyCathy was *not having a yard haunt*, this year. Bummer! She was the first to say that she was in, for this idea. I do appreciate the interest. Plus, we live in the same state, so she had that whole home state advantage thing going for her. Even still, the point was to donate a prop (or donate for a prop) of some kind for a yard haunt.

Redder sent me a PM, and mentioned that he does a haunted hayride and haunted house for a non profit group. He told me to look them up, but he didn't provide me an actual link. It seems like a good cause, but he didn't provide a link for his yard haunt.

Ultimately, I decided to go with SuperCreep31. He's been haunting a long time, and while he didn't give me a link for his yard haunt for this year, by clicking on various links of his, I know that he's had some Halloween related blogs. Plus, when browsing some of his previous links that he's posted on this forum site, I came across this particular thread:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=33413

That UFO crash landing prop is what ultimately persuaded me to select SuperCreep31 as the recipient of this year's donation from yours truly.

Last year, you see, I created a thread here about *Christmas Martians*. So, you'll have to excuse my enthusiasm for a kindred soul who has an appreciation for UFOs and aliens.

That UFO crash of SuperCreep31's was three years ago, back in 2012. But, even still, it gave SuperCreep31 the edge that he needed to persuade me to pick him for this year's donation.

So, even though today is Halloween, and I had originally hoped to donate something in time for the recipient to use it in their yard haunt for this year, whenever SuperCreep31 comes across this message, if he will send me some contact info via a PM here, then we'll make arrangements for me to send a donation to him.

Congratulations to SuperCreep31! Thanks for taking an interest in this thread and this concept that I had.

- Charles -


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

That's a very nice gesture GrimFinger.  I'd just love it if there were some other prop builders nearby.


----------



## willow39 (May 5, 2015)

nice ideaaa... scareme


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

GrimFinger said:


> CreeepyCathy was *not having a yard haunt*, this year. Bummer! She was the first to say that she was in, for this idea. I do appreciate the interest. Plus, we live in the same state, so she had that whole home state advantage thing going for her. Even still, the point was to donate a prop (or donate for a prop) of some kind for a yard haunt.
> 
> -


Damnit.  I got a puppy this summer & she has kept me from building props. Damnit. Put me down for next year. LOL

Seriously, that is too kind of you, GrimFinger. Thanks for the consideration even tho I didn't win... sniff, sniff.. 

Where in SC are you located? 

And... Congrats, SuperCreep31!


----------



## selling1309 (Mar 30, 2016)

I'd totally be down for a prop swap! 
It would be an honor to show off some of the art that you haunters create!! 
I'm thinking up a cool "steampunk" flickering lamp that would fit in with a science lab or related scene. I'll see what I have to work with and try to make it as light as possible for shipping! 
I'll have to learn how to upload photos on here. Many photos I'm not able to view on the forum.


----------



## selling1309 (Mar 30, 2016)

*Details Details Details*

Well, I made a cool little lamp out of some old copper pipe, gauges, and electrical boxes that I had and learned I'm not able to upload the photos just yet.... 
then I learned... this thread is over six years old. HA
oh the little details that matter.


----------



## BloodyWendigo (Aug 23, 2015)

This reminded me that another haunter lives right behind my house, and we'll be doing this sort of thing this year. Haunters are apparently not that common in a lot of neighborhoods around here, and especially not in the same neighborhoods together. Lucky me I guess. 
I pair of severed legs that I made last year I'm donating to him for the season in exchange for one of his demon animatronics.


----------

